# Day Care Help in the Green Community



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a day care/nursey in the green community? My daughter will be 18 months when I need to put her in.

Thanks.


----------



## ubutt (Mar 26, 2009)

Smiles:-) said:


> Can anyone recommend a day care/nursey in the green community? My daughter will be 18 months when I need to put her in.
> 
> Thanks.


There is the Children's Garden which is close to to the Market / Courtyard annex of the Green Community East. I have had a look around and it looked good but they only accept from 2yrs +

Ulfat


----------

